# $20 dollar tip



## allcingbonz21 (Feb 20, 2017)

Second delivery of the day. Its a Mcd, that booked all of $ 5.60, nice young guy tipped me an Andrew Jackson , noiccccce way to start a short evening, including tip so far 46 bucks on 2.5 hrs yeah me lol


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

allcingbonz21 said:


> Second delivery of the day. Its a Mcd, that booked all of $ 5.60, nice young guy tipped me an Andrew Jackson , noiccccce way to start a short evening, including tip so far 46 bucks on 2.5 hrs yeah me lol


Nice man that tip saved your day from being some shit


----------



## allcingbonz21 (Feb 20, 2017)

That was serious, only had one more trip on that short effort tip was as u say, day saver. Today accepted mcd call one, got boned, pickup travel was longer than the drop, surrounded by trucks so it took 40 min to earn 5.61, crossing interstate junction trucks cops a mess that is never taken into account


----------

